# CEO, MD, General Manager - what's the difference?



## sluice44 (9 Feb 2005)

What's the difference between a CEO, MD and General Manager?  

Are there definitions of these jobs or does each company come up with their own titles over time.  Does it relate to the size of one's ..... organisation   ?


----------



## Lemurz (18 Feb 2005)

In my experience GM/MD is the same title - it justs depends on an organisations culture. (GM is more American & MD is more European).

The CEO tilte usually refers to a large publically quoted organisation, but exceptions always exist.

They all have one thing in common however - Their EGOS


----------



## onekeano (19 Feb 2005)

Ah EGO's............

Reminds me of the story about my beloved Fran Rooney when they had 6 or 8 people in Baltimore and he heard one to the guys on the phone describing Baltimore as an Irish company involved in internet security. He gave the guy a major bollicking an told all the lads he never wanted Baltimore to be described as Irish again.... We're a GLOBAL company.

Roy


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Feb 2005)

GM isn't necessarily on the Board (unless they are also a director), MD would be.


----------

